# Looking for MOPAR-itie (Forditite from a Dodge plant)



## Ray-CA (Thursday at 7:02 PM)

Got a friend with a pair of Challengers.  One first generation and a new one.  I'd like to make a pen for him and am looking for a blank, hopefully one with silver in it.

Can anyone point me towards a source?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## endacoz (Thursday at 9:54 PM)

Ray-CA said:


> Got a friend with a pair of Challengers.  One first generation and a new one.  I'd like to make a pen for him and am looking for a blank, hopefully one with silver in it.om
> 
> Can anyone point me towards a source?
> 
> ...


I have so


Ray-CA said:


> Got a friend with a pair of Challengers.  One first generation and a new one.  I'd like to make a pen for him and am looking for a blank, hopefully one with silver in it.
> 
> Can anyone point me towards a source?
> 
> ...


I know I have some pieces with silver in it that I can resin cast into a pen blank


----------



## woodwzrd (Thursday at 10:44 PM)

I just posted some that is either Jeep or Chrysler. It has silver in it.


----------

